# Autostart von Festplatten deaktiviert



## xrax (21. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Kaspersky rät mir dringend den "Autostart von Festplatten zu deaktiviert". Das selbe bei Netzwerklaufwerken.

Ich weis aber nicht wie ich das machen soll.
Ich nutze win 8.1. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich klicken muss?

Besten Dank
xrax


----------



## sheel (21. August 2014)

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/30511-autoplay-turn-off-windows-8-a.html ?


----------

